# ANTALYA - Turkish Riviera



## earth intruder (Apr 4, 2006)

reallly nice, never been there but.... holidays are coming


----------



## CityZen (Oct 13, 2004)

I think this city is St Tropez of Eastern Mediterrean.


----------



## gliwiczanin (Oct 29, 2005)

awesome


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Looks stunning!


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

Antalya International Airport has two terminals

*T1*


















*T2*


----------



## Urban Girl (Sep 15, 2004)

what is the capacity of terminals?


----------



## messiah (Sep 11, 2002)

both together 20.000.000


----------



## mitril (May 8, 2006)

Antalya is my favorite for holiday.

Antalya wait me.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

messiah said:


> both together 20.000.000


each Terminal is not the biggest or second biddest Terminal of Turkey, but together it is the second biggest airport of Turkey. Although new Ankara airport (it will be the second biggest Terminal) , Antalya will still stay as the second biggest...


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

Some more photos from the Airport


----------



## icy (Dec 30, 2004)

I guess the summer season started


----------



## DrasQue (Jan 10, 2006)

Again I ll be there this summer =)


----------



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)




----------



## icy (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## Maltaboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Turkey is sooooooooooooo beautiful


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

*Aspendos Ancient Theatre*


----------



## icy (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## shayan (Oct 9, 2005)

i have been to Antalya the city was great but i´ve seen better airports (the lacoste shop at the airport was cool )


----------



## meow (Mar 1, 2005)

Antalya is also a perfect place for rafting, hiking, ski and climbing


----------



## shayan (Oct 9, 2005)

indeed!


----------



## DeCoNs (Nov 24, 2003)

I can't decide between antalya or marmaris, maybe it is better to go to both of them


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

shayan said:


> i have been to Antalya the city was great but i´ve seen better airports (the lacoste shop at the airport was cool )


I have seen better airports too... But Antalya has an active, intense, modern airport...


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## grzes (Sep 3, 2004)

Beautiful! I had a good friend from Antalya and now I see she was as beautiful as the city


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## Ozcan (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Ozcan (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Onur (Dec 2, 2004)

Kuvvaci said:


> Trams are old, but new metro system is coming up


Sorry, but it's light rail (tram) :bash: damn Mayor


----------



## rocky (Apr 20, 2005)

antalya is cool

"While the town population was 17.635 in 1927, 27.515 in 1950, 50.908 in 1960, it reached 95.616 in 1970. The population which was 258.139 in 1980, reached 1.719.751 in the year 2000"

wOw


ok the wikipedia article is wrong, the last figure is for the entire province. having been in antalya in 2003 or 4, the city looks like it has more than 1 million people

antalya has a bright future. it looks booming, and its very big.


----------



## ARTЁM (Nov 17, 2004)

turkey is always magnificent, but i dont like this kaos in airports...


----------



## ibnedetro (Nov 9, 2006)

Artiom1979 said:


> turkey is always magnificent, but i dont like this kaos in airports...


I guess you're not aware of our new airpors which were opened last and this year 

Izmir
http://www.skyscraperlife.com/showthread.php?t=699

Ankara:
http://www.skyscraperlife.com/showthread.php?t=695

Dalaman:
http://www.skyscraperlife.com/showthread.php?t=697

Istanbul (asian)
http://www.skyscraperlife.com/showthread.php?t=694

Istanbul (european)
http://www.skyscraperlife.com/showthread.php?t=690

Antalya:
http://www.skyscraperlife.com/showthread.php?t=700


----------



## Onur (Dec 2, 2004)

rocky said:


> antalya is cool
> 
> "While the town population was 17.635 in 1927, 27.515 in 1950, 50.908 in 1960, it reached 95.616 in 1970. The population which was 258.139 in 1980, reached 1.719.751 in the year 2000"
> 
> ...


1.719.751 is provincal population of Antalya in 2000. The city was 509,000 in 1997 and 604,000 in 2000.


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*view from the cliffs*


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*view from airplane...*


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## TEKKEN (Dec 22, 2007)

Antalya...the symbol of beach,sun and tourism :cheers:


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

Lara/Kundu Hotels and Resorts(Real Dreamland  )

*Concorde Deluxe Resort*


*Delphin Diva Hotel*


*Delphin Palace Hotel*


*Fame Residence*


*Hotel Lares Park*


*IC Hotels Tropicana Resort*


*Kervansaray Kundu*


*Lara Beach Hotel*


*Lara Kervansaray Hotel and Congress Center*


*Lara Resort*


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*Lara/Kundu Hotels and Resorts Part 2*

*Limak Lara De Luxe Resort*


*Miracle de Luxe Resort Hotel*


*Royal Wings Hotel*


*Safisa Istanbul&Istanbul Palace Resort (Mardan Palace)*


*Saturn Palace*


*Sherwood Breeze Resort*


*Titanic Beach & Resort Hotel*


*Venezia Palace Deluxe Resort*


*WOW Kremlin Palace*


*WOW Topkapı Palace*


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

Nice resorts from one of the best destinations in Mediterranean.. kay:


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

seran çam









seran çam









seran çam









seran çam









seran çam









Erol Gündüz









Okhan









Okhan









Okhan









Tümay









Yusuf









murat.ateş









murat.ateş









Cakan









goksel_k









seran çam









seran çam









seran çam









seran çam









seran çam


source: wowturkey


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Antalya seems to be a nice place :cheers: Thanks for the pix kay:


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

taşkın-aşkın









seran çam









musab

source: wowturkey


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

source:ypforum.com


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

source: antalyaweb.net


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Very underrated Turkish city.


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)

Cool


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

wikipedia.org


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing :cheers:


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

fotokritik.com


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

fotokritik.com


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*Antalya Night Views*





















































































































































































source: fotokritik.com


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

fotokritik.com


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice! (night pics)


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Love the night pictures.


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

i've been antalya.
antalya's palm trees is so beatiful and climate too:master:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Mediteranean climate


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*Kaleiçi(Old Town)*



























































































source: flickr


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

I will love to visit Antalya very soon, beautiful photos, great city.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

very nice...


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I like the architecture of those old buildings :cheers: ^^^^


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Me too, Ottoman wooden houses.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

they are not wooden. Wooden is usually used in Istanbul. Those are called "kâgir" in Turkish, a kind of stone houses and Anatolian houses are usually kâgir


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

wowturkey & flickr


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*Fener District*



















source: flickr


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

nice photos...


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*Atatürk Street*


















































































*Hadrianus Gate(Üç Kapılar)*









*Tekelioğlu Mosque*






















































source: smugmug & pbase


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice pics indeed


----------



## Doukan (Apr 12, 2007)

those old houses are just amazing. i loved the architecture. and they did very good restorations. bravo!!


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*Dedeman District*























































source: pbase & wowturkey & webshots


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

[








wow i would love tolive in these apartments near the sea!
i bet they are very expensive like the apartments in north tehran who are close to the mountain!
i see yiu have mountains why dont they build many appartments there?
what is the population in ankara?


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

well, actually you are in a thread about Antalya
Antalya's native population is 900,000 but it is the tourism capital of Turkey, millions visit the city especially in summer times so its population data changes month by month... real estates are quite expensive in Turkey no matter which city you live in..so probably prices are quite crazy around the seaside..


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Kafkas said:


> Antalya's native population is 900,000 but it is the tourism capital of Turkey,


About 5-6 million tourist visits this city every year.


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

since january total tourist number is 7.6 million :banana: 
estimated number for 2008 is 8.5 million...


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

oh sorryyyyyyyy
wow nice my parents were in antalya and they were treated very well!when the people heared thye came from iran they were very well treated!ialways thought only iranians are so friendly people who respect guests much but in anatlya it was the same!


----------



## Nout (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks very nice. In a few days I'm going to visit a smaller eastern neighbour... Alanya!


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

alanya is the second biggest and crowded county of Antalya province after Antalya city center. 
total population of alanya county: 226.236 alanya city center:91.713


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

8 million tourists this year(!?) WOW!!


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

maddox said:


> since january total tourist number is 7.6 million :banana:
> estimated number for 2008 is 8.5 million...


is this number for only Antalya City or including other cities of Antalya Province? Or, passanger numbers of Antalya Int. Airport???

Maybe many foreign friends don't know. Antalya is a large province wich has some big and small cities, torustic seashores, towns ect ect. And Capital of this province is Antalya city. Actually Province takes its name from its capital. Photos of this thread is from Antalya city, not the Antalya province, and other cities of the province.


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

:applause: Amazing pictures... Antalya has a beautiful surrounding :drool:


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> 8 million tourists this year(!?) WOW!!


Not the city I think, but the whole Antalya province, which is very big.


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

of course these numbers are for antalya province. and numbers are not passanger numbers. Antalya province has many touristic destinations like Alanya,Kemer,Side,Kaş,Manavgat...


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*Kale Kapısı(Entrance of Old Town)*























































*Hamam Bazaar*


















*Statue Of Attalos*


















*Historical Clock Tower*






















































*Tophane Tea Garden*









source: pbase & webshots & wowturkey


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pix too ^^


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

thanks...


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

Looks exactly like Simcity.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

Antalya deserves some +100 m buildings.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

Actually I didn't like this area as the cdowntown of the city. maddox was the news wich is about renovation about this area?


maddox said:


> *Kale Kapısı(Entrance of Old Town)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

roads are already renovated. but the buildings around this area will renovate and some old governmental buildings will be demolished...


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*A City Which Stands On Cliffs*













































































































source: pbase & webshots


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Loved the mountains.


----------



## Doukan (Apr 12, 2007)

maddox thank you so much. the pics are stunning!!!!!


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

fantastic photos... woow...


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

sarbaze tabarestan said:


> oh sorryyyyyyyy
> wow nice my parents were in antalya and they were treated very well!when the people heared thye came from iran they were very well treated!ialways thought only iranians are so friendly people who respect guests much but in anatlya it was the same!


I'm sure Turkish tourists are treated equally well in Iran. People in Turkey and Iran are very hospitable indeed. Many tourists who have traveled through these countries say the same.


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Kuvvaci said:


> Antalya deserves some +100 m buildings.


Maybe some (away from the historic places), but I don't know if it's a good idea to turn Antalya into Benidorm (Spain). http://benidorm.costasur.com/gallery/en/gallery-1461.html?IntoFrame=1 (pic from www.costasur.com)


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

this is antalya photo thread. Don't add another city photo plz İf you want to share anything, sending as link enough.


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

you're right i've just posted a link now.


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

source: flickr


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

amazing pictures.


----------



## Rookie83 (Oct 12, 2008)

Love Turkey would like to go there again.... lived there for 15 months but didn't get to see Antalya....but i did see Alanya


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

did you like Alanya?


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

if you want some silent,quiet holiday; Alanya is not the place. but you want some fun, go to bars, discos etc., make some shopping, this is the place where you should go in Antalya province for holiday...


----------



## Rookie83 (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes Alanya is a party town.. alot of clubs and nice beaches..... i was expecting the same thing from Bodrum but i was disappointed... but that's besides the point.. the closest i got to Antalya was pumakkale (sp)


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

What is that building with blue dome?

That place can become a world known sight in good hands.


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

System_Halted said:


> What is that building with blue dome?
> 
> That place can become a world known sight in good hands.


This building is the head office of Kayı Group...


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

source: flickr


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Beautiful.......


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

wowturkey & flickr


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

very nice pictures. Antalya needs a bigger culture center. Festival i getting more international every year and current one is not enough.


----------



## juampe78 (Jun 12, 2005)

lovely landscapes!!!!

nice old quartier!!

Many thanks for the pictures!!

Shall think about Turkey concerning next holidays!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

Antalya has many cozy places.. But when I think of Antalya for holiday, first thing comes to my mind is the hundreds of fantastic resort hotels located in the towns of the provience. 







































































​


----------



## oweeyman (Sep 8, 2008)

nice city... i want to go there if i have a lot of money:lol:

i love Antalya...nice...


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

Antalya needs a small but high quality skyline wich must be round 150 metres.


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

System_Halted said:


>


This hotel cost $2 billion is one of the most expensive to build in Turkey.


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

^^ most expensive hotel in europe...


----------



## Doukan (Apr 12, 2007)

looks great!!!


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

mustafasabri









Camille and William


















roblisameehan









bogdan77









verena likes your pictures

source: flickr & fotokritik


----------



## Lombak (Sep 29, 2004)

Antalya looks even better now since Tayyip can't go...2 thumbs up!

Maddox you're a lucky man that you live in Antalya.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks for those Antalya's aerial photos @maddox :cheers:


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

Lombak said:


> Maddox you're a lucky man that you live in Antalya.


i know my friend.  and summer is coming, i am very lucky... :lol:


----------



## Leofold (Dec 8, 2006)

Great shots!!


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

beyca26









gumusderenaci









serancam









doriaemo









doriaemo









volkiii









twinm0on









serancam









doriaemo

source: flickr & wowturkey


----------



## MakaWella (Aug 8, 2007)

The 5th pic..,, WOW


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

^^ that one is my favourite too...


----------



## Leofold (Dec 8, 2006)

Very beautiful pictures.


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

Indeed!


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

humerus









dilek_trs









jpcm74









RCube









Ali_AntalyaTR









FatihZengin









Ali_AntalyaTR









RCube

flickr & fotokritik


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

My city. I hope to settle there in 10-15 years kay:


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

*Antalya Lara Kundu*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Many thanks for updating this thread with beautiful photos @maddox :cheers:


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Beautiful place to settle down.


----------



## berohero (Jul 10, 2008)

very nice thank you maddox


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Good Pics!:cheers:


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

0815Tussi









Cobrakarin









PXStevenBe









kaliiciici









PXStevenBe









karaboga









seran cam









seran cam









seran cam









Erol Gunduz

source: flickr & wowturkey & fotokritik


----------



## iloveasia (Dec 20, 2007)

Antalya looks beautiful, when i went to Turkey i stayed in a 5* resort near Antalya in a place called Side about 30 minute coach journey


----------



## Leofold (Dec 8, 2006)

Very nice photos once again.


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

Apexi









dtraveller









khowaga1









selonizm









AshleyJaye









ozun2000









thaller









ersin_duzen









KHopkins2009

source: flickr & fotokritik


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks for the lovely photos. Almost 10 million foreign tourist visits the area, Antalya is beautiful.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

This place (cafe or restaurant) should be a gorgeous place... :cheers:


>


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

PGJV









goktuggedik









Rad-ManRad-Girl









bana Onur de









OnuR









thaller









Manipulative Bastard









aorphotogallery

source: flickr & fotokritik & deviantart


----------



## angeleulises (Jul 12, 2007)

*beautiful landscapes*

Bellisimo, espectacular....digno de conocerse. Felicitaciones por su gran aporte.
Igual, lo invito a usted y a todos los participantes de este foro a venir hasta Colombia.


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Beautiful photos from beautiful city.


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

la2prague









la2prague









la2prague









dms2006









heggeando









heggeando









khowaga









heggeando









My Pseudonym​
source: flickr & fotokritik


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Very beautiful, the latest photos


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

Bob Rodwell









baba_1967









heggeando









makarenko1









elephantr









Pavlo1963









pLateauce









stressy377









Peter1962









Denioguz-Hx

source: flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

What is the population of Antalya at winter and during summer?
BTW, thanks for the updating photos


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> What is the population of Antalya at winter and during summer?
> BTW, thanks for the updating photos


Total Population: 1.790.000
Metropolitan Population: 995.000

I don't know the exact population number of summer but this year tourism statistic is 8 million people. You do the math about population of during summer


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

Anton Fomkin









Dennisnet









ercinem









gabi2000









gabi2000









brianbarela23









Galambos Ernő









Galambos Ernő









Galambos Ernő









Galambos Ernő

source: flickr


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

ali güven









Erhan15









seran çam









seran çam









seran çam









seran çam









seran çam









seran çam

source: wowturkey


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

maddox said:


> Total Population: 1.790.000
> Metropolitan Population: 995.000
> 
> I don't know the exact population number of summer but this year tourism statistic is 8 million people. You do the math about population of during summer


Thanks for the infos @maddox


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Antalya lovely landscape and beautiful mountain. ¿a question that is at the bottom of the city and reaches heights that looks awesome?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes indeed, the landscape of the city, especially on the rocks (below photo) it is great


>


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

Latife Koç









Mevlüt Tosun 06









Oğulhan









huseyinbilik









seran çam









seran çam









seran çam









seran çam

source: wowturkey


----------



## Lombak (Sep 29, 2004)

Great pictures Maddox, thanks again.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos as well, from Antalya


----------



## el_turco05 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sirene Belek Golf Wellness Hotel Antalya Turkey Resort von Sirene Belek Hotel auf Flickr


Sirene Belek Hotel von Sirene Belek Hotel auf Flickr


Sirene Belek Hotel von Sirene Belek Hotel auf Flickr


Antalya Golf Club - ladies golfing von Sirene Belek Hotel auf Flickr


Sirene Belek Golf & Wellness Hotel - Antalya Golf Club von Sirene Belek Hotel auf Flickr


_TUM5268 von suerdas auf Flickr


_TUM5484 von suerdas auf Flickr


----------



## el_turco05 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hotel Titanic Beach Resort in Antalya, Turkije. von dirkjankraan.com auf Flickr


Hotel Titanic Beach Resort in Antalya, Turkije. von dirkjankraan.com auf Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Kremlin palace hotel , moscow in antalya


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Kaş küçükçakil by teknisyenarif, on Flickr


d05_12 by boringman, on Flickr


Batikşehir Kekova by teknisyenarif, on Flickr


Kaş günbatimi by teknisyenarif, on Flickr


Yaglica koyu kaş by teknisyenarif, on Flickr


Kaş by teknisyenarif, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://500px.com/photo/6965355









http://500px.com/photo/17049361


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

Shuddho1980









Shuddho1980









LILI296.....









Diane Amelia Read









la2prague









HSSand









eduiturri









marcus.kuhn









Kathaaacheen

*flickr*


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

nice city......


----------



## tunimaroc (Dec 24, 2012)

I love it !!!!!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great place, beautiful photos.:cheers:


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://500px.com/photo/27113451









http://500px.com/photo/29161029










http://500px.com/photo/27378005


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

ANTALYA by MFÔ Photography, on Flickr


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

kay:

*
360° Aerial Panorama
*

^^









1.Mardan Palace
2.Kemer Resort
3.Queen Elizabeth Elite Suite Hotel & SPA
4.Ramada Plaza Antalya
5.Titanic Deluxe Beach and Resort
6.Sueno Hotels Golf Belek
7.Calista Luxury Resort
8.Royal Adan and Eva
9.Crystal Sunrise Queen Luxury Resort & Spa
10.Granada Luxury Resort & Spa
11.Ozkaymak Incekum



> While photographing fascinating places of the planet, we have never really paid attention to tourist destinations.
> 
> However, when Tez Tour - one of the leading travel agencies approached us and offered to take aerial photographs of Turkish hotels, we thought it would be interesting not only commercially, but it could also benefit the AirPano project.
> 
> ...


http://www.airpano.com/360Degree-VirtualTour.php?3D=Turkey-Top-Hotels&set_language=2


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Olympos, Antalya


Mediterranean Coast Near Kekova, Turkey by Rowan Castle, on Flickr


Turkey - Olympos by stuart__matthews, on Flickr


Mount Olympos by Mikea., on Flickr


olympos by RSinanInce, on Flickr


----------



## maddox (Dec 4, 2007)

www.selimozmen.com


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

^^ Amazing Antalya ..


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://500px.com/photo/22693781









http://500px.com/photo/35993346










http://500px.com/photo/3150741


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://500px.com/photo/36458348








http://500px.com/photo/37724630









http://500px.com/photo/13295379


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Antalya - aerial view 7 by Romeodesign, on Flickr


Antalya - aerial view 6 by Romeodesign, on Flickr


Antalya - aerial view 5 by Romeodesign, on Flickr


ALANYA BEACH by Yusuf Cihad, on Flickr


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

Greek Lake, Antalya


----------



## hey dude (Nov 5, 2010)

magic guys.well done.


----------

